# making liquid deicer



## jarabe1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, I am new at this and I've been researching about liquid deicers. unfortunately in my area there are no liquid deicing providers and I've been wondering if I can dilute calcium chloride pellets in my turbo turf hydroseeder and then sprayed. Any clues? formulas? etc?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

I would think you could. When I was down in Louisville for the equipment show last month, the sales guy from north american salt had a bagged calcium/magnesium product that you could add to your sprayer and make a brine.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

absolutely it can be done.

give me youre e-mail and i'll send you my phone number so i can talk to ya, i'll help what i can

pj


----------



## jarabe1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Any idea how many pounds of product per 100 gal of water?

[email protected]


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Found this info on the Dow website, some of it is greek to me, but i'm looking into trying CC as well. Hope it helps.
http://www.dow.com/PublishedLiterat...cium/pdfs/noreg/173-01534.pdf&fromPage=GetDoc


----------



## jarabe1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the link, that is great, you just need concentration of the pellets, concentration of the liquid needed according to freezing point and the amount of gallons you want to make.

If any one need help I made a little excel sheet with the formula.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

My brother-in-law is a Chem. Engineer, he's explaining it to me........because i'm simple.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

e-mail sent..

but i dunno why i didnt post my phone number before ,......it's not a secret lol i'll try to help what i can

but yeah, it really depends on youre % of the granule, does it say on the bag? 

(660)885-1521


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

powerjoke;646411 said:


> but i dunno why i didnt post my phone number before ,......it's not a secret lol i'll try to help what i can


Now everyone can prank call you !!


----------

